# Tv LG Chasis SC-023A enciende por 2 a 3 seg, luego se apaga



## mariooss (Jul 12, 2006)

este televisor funciona un par de segundos y  luego se apaga por comleto, cuando esta encendido durante los segundos se puede ver los canales, se puede navegar por el menu ademas cuando manipulo los botones de cambiado de canal sigue encendido por unos segundos mas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 12, 2006)

cambia condensadores.

Si la fuente de alimentacion de primaria llega el integrago tda(no me acuardo) de 9 patillas encontraras un electrolitico pequeño de 1 uF camvialo.

Todos los condensadores de secundario, suelen ser 5 o 6 estan muy cerca del transformador y estan conectados a un diodo.

La tele debe tener mas de 7 años.


----------



## mariooss (Jul 13, 2006)

este televisor es moderno es un LG Modelo RP-20CB20A Chasi SC-023A tiene 4 años ya caMBIE TODOS LO CONDENSADORES Y SIGUE igual, un amigo me comento que podria estar mal el jungla, crees que este este mal. gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 13, 2006)

me has pillado, es una averia dificil, mira esto

http://cromavideo.webcindario.com/TELEVISION/GOLDSTAR.htm


Una prueba que puedes hacer es conectar una bombilla de 25W en el condensador de 160V y desconectar esta tension del transformador de lineas, ha veces hay una resistencia fusible o limitadora la levantas y prueba.

deberia al menos arrancar y quedarse en stanby

como minimo sabras si el transformador tiene fugas


----------



## ANTIPATIA (Jul 15, 2006)

tu tv esta  en shut down     no espere  que te diga  cual es  el componente malo   pero la  jungla  no es    tienes  algo en corto y tu tv se  esta  protegiendo    
tampoko  es  el integrado         
revisa    
SOLO  UN DATO IMPORTANTE   REVISA  DESPUES  DEL SECUNDARIO DEL CHOPPER     SI LO SOLUCIONAS   ME  CUENTAS


----------



## mariooss (Jul 15, 2006)

este tv un vez encendidad queda en stanby osea que luego enesenderlo funciona un par de segundo y si manipulo los botens para cambier los canales de tv sigue ensendido por unos segundos mas luego se apaga y queda en stnby. gracias por la ayuda


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 17, 2006)

falla muy comun en este chasis, es el microjungla , este posee una entrada de proteccion donde convergen todas las protecciones, desconecta este pin y mide a tierra y veras que marac bajo ohmiaje, la solicion cambiar el Ic pero algunas veces se puede cambiar la resistencia que le coloca los 5vdc a este pin por fuera, yo lo que hago es cambiarla hasta que en el pin mida mas omenos 3vdc y listo, espero te sirva, chauuuuuuu


----------



## rusbel (Jul 31, 2006)

primero desconecta el flayback
segundo conecta un bombillo de 60 watios entre el colector del transistor de salida horizontal
y la  fuente que alimenta al flayback
tercero proceda a encender el tv
si el bombillo queda encendido  el problema esta en el flayback 
y si el flayback esta bueno pueden ser algunas de las cargas que conectan al secundario de la bobina del flayback


----------

